# migration is on??



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

Standing at work today taking a break outside and noticed a couple flocks of 20+ geese.. Heading home from work and noticed ALOT of mallards and teal that i havent seen alot of in that particular area.. Maybe this cold front is pushing new birds in finally? Anyways, goodluck to ya guys that get to hunt this lovely cold front while some of us are stuck at work!! :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

yes we are getting new birds in now.the hunting is going to get good.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

I saw about a million swans last night flying at about 35000 feet, I've never really seen them in flocks over 10, but there were some V's last night that were a mile wide, it was awesome...


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

I;ve been seein lots of swan too.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Been seeing lots and lots of geese. Not many ducks yet


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

3 of us shot our limit out on the great salt lake of ducks. BRBR saw some geese couldnt shoot any, but I got a few green heads and wigeons. Also saw the Swan out there.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

drsx said:


> BRBR saw some geese couldnt shoot any,


why could you not shoot any geese ? to farr away to high what ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

411 the coot mgratetion tops out bout first week of november, if you got enough shells and roome in da fridgerater you can go with me and pitt;


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

Think i gotta pass on the coots! I havent got the guts to eat em yet.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Klark said:


> 411 the coot mgratetion tops out bout first week of november, if you got enough shells and roome in da fridgerater you can go with me and pitt;


sounds like someone is desperate for some friends


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

Do people really eat coots? I heard it was only good for dog food! I've never even killed 1 cuz i wont eat it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

it ain;t bad . u can tell me cause i aint won of those david smith waterfoul snobs. thought you was from the south 411;


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Poule D'eau
Here's the recipe Klark........
http://www.cookinglouisiana.com/Cooking ... _gumbo.htm


----------



## jonnyutah (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the recipe Fowlmouth sounds good, i usually just soak mine in soy sauce and cook it in the oven.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

You can use rabbit meat in this dish too.


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

I am from the south but ive still never ate coot. I've heard its really bitter tasting


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

jason411 said:


> I am from the south but ive still never ate coot. I've heard its really bitter tasting


Nah... not too bad. You just season the hell out of it and it tastes just fine. I used to panfry breast nuggets and drumsticks when I'd get home from hunting Utah Lake. Didn't soak em in salt water or anything... got home, cleaned em and right in the pan. Good eats for quite a while and a seemingly endless supply.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

the rat speaking the truth on this one;


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

dkhntrdstn said:


> drsx said:
> 
> 
> > BRBR saw some geese couldnt shoot any,
> ...


Too high. Had some I thoguth were coming in, but they stayed high and just flew over. Couldn't call them down.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

drsx said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > drsx said:
> ...


Got you.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Well since I didn't draw for Swan and neither did my friends I can tell you that I saw 3 good flocks Sat. The 1st one had 11 in it, the 2nd one was about 30ish, and the 3rd group were well over 50. There were some pretty good sized ones in there. I was out in the OB area. 2 sets appeared to be flying NNE and the large group was heading SSW. This was all during the late afternoon short fronts that blew through.


----------

